# Tough choice: tire brand.



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

i'm joining the Dark Side. got a set of rims coming, and i need to pick a set of tires for them. right now, it's narrowed down to two brands. one i've got no experience with, but it lists having the rim protector feature. the other i've had on multiple cars and have yet to have a bad experience. 

the size is 235/40/18
on the one hand:

Goodyear Eagle Sport All Season VSB. this is the one with the rim protector feature. with this being my first set of actual rims, it seems like a good idea to have tires with this.

on the other:

Hankook Ventus S1 Noble2

i've had Hankooks for the longest time on multiple cars. not one tire has ever given me reason to dislike the brand. both prices are pretty close, with the Hankook being $15 cheaper. but again, this is my first set of rims. i don't want to cheap out on the tires. can anyone help me decide which one would be the best? should i stick with the ones i've known and like, or go with the rim protector and try a new brand?

edit for rule# 1
Niche Lucernes.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

i LOVE the Eagle Sports - I've had them on two cars (225/45/17 and 225/40/18) and they are fantastic.

Grip VERY well in the summer, in the rain and decently well in the winter


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

should've included a poll. :facepalm:


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

I say no on the good for a year tires. They have always been pricy and seem to middle of the road it to me. Basically when I buy a performance tire I don't care about noise, snow, wet, ect ect only all out dry performance and goodyear has never seemed to do that.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

What part of the country are you driving in? Also need pics of car.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

Depends on who else may also be driving and how often the vehicle is parallel parked. The extra beef (just outside the inner/outer beads) on the Goodyear may be worth it to protect wheels from the evil crubs. :banghead:

If' it's just you, go for the Hankooks...Kuhmo's are also a good choice, but may be slightly more.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

improvius said:


> What part of the country are you driving in? Also need pics of car.


don't have pics readily available, but i'm in the NE. right now it's got those atrocious hubcaps on steel wheels. i decided it was time for an upgrade, and fell in love with those Niche Lucernes. 



Electron Man said:


> Depends on who else may also be driving and how often the vehicle is parallel parked. The extra beef on the Goodyear may be worth it to protect from the evil crubs. :banghead:
> 
> If' it's just you, go for the Hankooks...Kuhmo's are also a good choice, but may be slightly more.


i don't parallel park and i'm the only one driving it. parking lots or driveways. parking on the side of a street is the last thing i do if it can be helped. even if i have to walk a little further, i'd rather have a parking lot. i haven't looked at Kumhos yet, but i can give them a peek. so far, i've looked at 8 different brands and because of certain things i've narrowed it to those two. treadwear, speed rating, extras like the rim protector, and personal history with the brands led me to this tough call.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Well anyway, I'd probably go with the Continental ExtremeContact DWS 06 that just came out. The previous gen ExtremeContacts are excellent tires and are reviewed and tested above the Hankooks on Tire Rack. And this new release is supposed to be an overall improvement on the previous one. It's going to be your best bet for performance + good road manners. With the current Conti rebate they're actually a bit less than the Hankooks.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

improvius said:


> Well anyway, I'd probably go with the Continental ExtremeContact DWS 06 that just came out. The previous gen ExtremeContacts are excellent tires and are reviewed and tested above the Hankooks on Tire Rack. And this new release is supposed to be an overall improvement on the previous one. It's going to be your best bet for performance + good road manners. With the current Conti rebate they're actually a bit less than the Hankooks.


i didn't notice these earlier. good looking out. the new DWS has definitely been praised in it's reviews from what i've seen. 



now i've got three choices. thanks. :laugh:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

i'm looking at the Dunlop Direzza DZ102..... 235/40r18

my stock 17" wheels gets Nokian WR G3 for the winter


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

How about some summer tires on the Niche wheels and winter/all weathers on the stock wheels. Swap when necessary. No need to compromise if you have an extra set of wheels laying around.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

I would say figure out your wants for the tires. I'm guessing this is something you will not be daily driver and or removing the rims when it gets cold / snowey out? Don't fool yourself into thinking that rim guard will protect the rim. Maybe from the slightest graze but that is about it.

For me I would be going with Michelin Pilot Super Sports for there price and performance. They will give you long enough tred ware and price is 190 each on tire rack right now. If your looking to get cheaper then that you could get Toyo Proxes for 159.74 each. In my exp with proxes they ware a bit faster but for the price well worth it. Very predictable, and stuck very well.


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

Hankook's because i've had a rather good experience in the past with their tires. With GY's i've had a rather mixed one. I've ran about three sets of the same GY's (forgot the model) from Sears with a warranty, and they had superb grip on rain and snow but i'd find knots and bubbles far too often. So chose to run conti's or hankooks there after..


----------



## 03VWgti (Oct 29, 2009)

Conti's for the rest of your life.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

03VWgti said:


> Conti's for the rest of your life.


This.

ExtremeContact DWS are my tire forever. I'll put them on everything.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Of those two, the Hankooks because they're slightly cheaper, I had good luck with a set and don't really like Goodyears. :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

When it comes to tire brands, there is one choice, and that is Michelin 

Bridgestone, Continental, GoodYear, Pirelli in a pinch


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

so far i'm seeing a few good reasons not to go with the Goodyear, so it's down to the Hankook and the Conti DWS. like i've said, the Hankooks have been really good on most of the cars i've had. great feel and response with the only issues being a nail here or there. but those DWSs...... hnnngg. everything i've read about them looks really good.


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Michelin's. They're all my family has ever used, and we've never had any problems over the decades. Just got Pilot Super Sports on my IS300 and they absolutely transformed the cars feel over the stock Bridgestone potenza's. As for the 2 you've considered, I've heard bad things about Hankooks, but I'm not familiar with the goodyears. No experience first hand though with either brand. If you've had good experience with Hankook, then go for it.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

For the money I'd get the Dunlop Direzza. Between the two you posted, the Goodyear.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

ThreadBomber said:


> When it comes to tire brands, there is one choice, and that is Michelin


Will _never_ buy another set of Michelin tires. Far too many issues with several sets of V-rated Michelins that couldn't hold ~45psi without bulges or belt-edge separation (tread lumps anyone :screwy: ) occurring within 10K miles. :banghead: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Electron Man said:


> Will _never_ buy another set of Michelin tires. Far too many issues with several sets of V-rated Michelins that couldn't hold ~45psi without bulges or belt-edge separation occurring within 10K miles. :banghead: :thumbdown:


you're doing it wrong

They are the highest quality tires on earth - period... And it's not close.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

ThreadBomber said:


> you're doing it wrong
> 
> They are the highest quality tires on earth - period... And it's not close.


Suit yourself. Contis >> Goodyears >> Michleins


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

Electron Man said:


> Will _never_ buy another set of Michelin tires. Far too many issues with several sets of V-rated Michelins that couldn't hold ~45psi without bulges or belt-edge separation (tread lumps anyone :screwy: ) occurring within 10K miles. :banghead: :thumbdown:


really? never had a problem here..


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

after some more thought, i'm gonna give the DWSs a greenlight. i love the Hankooks i've been using, but i want to see if this Conti is as good as it looks on paper. thanks for all the help guys. 









































oh, and go wish Emmett a happy birthday in OT. it's his birthday today. :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Electron Man said:


> Suit yourself. Contis >> Goodyears >> Michleins


Conti's are great, but Michelins are IMO better. Even germans dont put their own tires on their best car :laugh:

http://www.michelin.com/eng/media-r...t-Sport-Cup-2-tires-for-its-911-GT3-RS-launch


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

Electron Man said:


> Will _never_ buy another set of Michelin tires. Far too many issues with several sets of V-rated Michelins that couldn't hold ~45psi without bulges or belt-edge separation (tread lumps anyone :screwy: ) occurring within 10K miles. :banghead:


Your not the only one. Constant bead leaks no matter which Michelin it is, one little scratch on the inner bead of the wheel is all it takes for corrosion to run rampant.

And don't get me started on Pilot AS/3's. I've run quieter all terrains.

The continental is a good choice, and Yokohama also makes a great tire.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

I actually just put the Ventus Noble 2 on the Mazda this spring as the Dunlop Sport Signatures were worn hockey pucks. These have a much softer sidewall.

I'd say they are a "cheaper" version of the Conti DWS and probably compare up to 90% of the Contis. I got a $70 check back from them as well.


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

Suprised to not find any Yokohama fans, they're the only tire i will ever buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a set of DWSs right now in 235/45/18 and they are a great tire. 

But, you're spending money on a nice set of wheels (I refuse to say "rims," sorry) so why run them year round? Pilot Super Sport and then a good winter on stock wheels would be the best combination. Keep your good wheels safe from salt, sand, and ice.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you going to lower it? If not don't put wheels on it.


----------



## bradleyjaydepike (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi there guys, new to taptalk, I have made a post but no one has replied. I want to know if 18x8 et30 would fit on golf mkIV (4) and what tires would be best for these wheels? 
Would I have to roll fenders?Please help me and thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w0by (Dec 12, 2013)

*re: Tires*

I have Pirelli P7 Cinturato's on my 2013 Jetta TDI. They make tire noise disappear, the road noise quieter and make my ride smoother. Love em, have bought these twice already.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Good choice. You won't regret going with the Contis. They are very popular with our East Coast customers as well.


----------

